# Barrel Racin' Practice... Looking for critiques~!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

You need to not flop around so much, try to be a little stiff but not too much. ANd you are shaking your hands a lot, put them closer to the saddle horn, and keep them still.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not abarrel racer, but I hope you don't mind me critiquing!

First off, you deserve a big round off applause for taking it slow. So many people just try to race through it as fast as they can without learning the basics first. I also LVE that you aren't flapping your reins around between barrels. I don't know why people think yanking=faster

Remember to look up! You would be suprised how much your horse willl follow the direction off your head.

Sorry to disagree morganshoww11, but DON"T stiffen up. It looks to me like you already are too stiff. Because of this, you are bouncing up and down (the reason your hands are moving) Try to breathe deeply and exhale, In... out... in... out... nice and slow with the rthym. By relaxing you will move WITH the horse and stay more balanced.

I'd suggest working without stirrups. This will strengthen your legs and help you learn to stay centered. Right now you are a bit off balanced in the turns, throwing your horse onto his inside shoulder and making it hard for him to get in a well balanced turn.

In conclusion, just keep taking it slow, relax, and try to stay centered. And keep having fun!


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

You look pretty good.
When yor comeing to the first barrel, try to stay center until a few strides before the barrel. I attempt to make a drawing here lol

o​ 





o __________________o
I _______I​ 

Wow that semi worked(the lines are so the picture does not scrunch! sorry!)!! Ok, se the two lines in between the 1st 2 barrels? You do not want to go farther over than those lines are becasue if you make your barrel too sharp, your horse will break around it and will have a wider turn because it can not turn that sharpley. Also, you can canter up to the 1st barrel, stop about 10 feet way from it, back up for around 5 seconds, the proceed to your next barrel. Do the same to the second and thrid barrel.​ 
Good job for keeping it slow! Gradually increase speed as you and your horse get more confidance and learn more and more. You two have a lot of potental =](sorry for the lengthyness of it)​


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

It's important to remember when you are going around the barrels look to the next one, not the current one. 

I notice your heels are not down a lot of the time, I suggest shortening the stirrups one hole, it might also help your seat. You are holding the horn in a few of the clips and you are quite stiff, I suggest that you avoid holding the horn, if you are holding the horn for balance you will subconciously brace yourself aginst it and your entire body will become stiff and you will bounce around in the saddle (not fun for you or the horse). It is very important that you relax your lower back (which is your shock absorber) and pelvis(your most important area of balance and pivot), those are your most vital parts for keeping yourself steady on horseback. I suggest that while you are riding at a walk, close your eyes and feel the motion, work on letting your pelvis pivot and sway with her motion while keeping your back supple and straight and your shoulders back. 

When you turn the barrels use your inside leg to push, and keep your outside leg slightly further back with a firm contact on the body to support the turn, this will help your horse bend her spine and balance her turns. (practice this once you know you have your heels down, if your heels are not down you will be prodding her sides with them instead of supporting her with your calves.)

I see that sometimes you are asking for the turn by opening your rein, that's very common in gaming, I notice that you don't drop your hand when asking which won't stop the aid from working , but you should try opening your hand out in a downwards motion so that it is positioned near your knee for the turn and then return to the normal postition. Dropping your hand will encourage your horse to keep her head lower and help her stay bent and balanced.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Give your self more pocket when going into the turn, you are to close to the barrel, if you give yourself more room going into the turn then you can come out tight. Good job though, and im so glad that you are taking it slow, most dont.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Eyes up. Work on strengthing your seat. Your approach to the barrels are not strong and you need to be in the correct spacing and approach...right now especially on the first time you came to the first barrel you are very wiggly and just kind of doing the pattern without teaching your horse where her feet need to be. Don't let her drop her shoulder around the barrel. 

The biggest thing is you need to work on your seat and your approach. Otherwise else everyone probably mentioned it all.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

masatisan said:


> It's important to remember when you are going around the barrels look to the next one, not the current one.
> 
> I notice your heels are not down a lot of the time, I suggest shortening the stirrups one hole, it might also help your seat. You are holding the horn in a few of the clips and you are quite stiff, I suggest that you avoid holding the horn, if you are holding the horn for balance you will subconciously brace yourself aginst it and your entire body will become stiff and you will bounce around in the saddle (not fun for you or the horse). It is very important that you relax your lower back (which is your shock absorber) and pelvis(your most important area of balance and pivot), those are your most vital parts for keeping yourself steady on horseback. I suggest that while you are riding at a walk, close your eyes and feel the motion, work on letting your pelvis pivot and sway with her motion while keeping your back supple and straight and your shoulders back.
> 
> ...


 
Well put =]


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I didn't expect so many comments! I've been glancing back, but I haven't gotten a chance to respond until now, so here I go...

To those commenting that I'm too stiff (and morganshow11 saying I 'flop around') I have realized I was pretty stiff... part of it is me still adjusting to some of Magic's gaits... I haven't been riding her all that long, and only a handful of times in the arena. 2-Pak, who was the one I mostly before I got Magic, practically floats through all his gaits, and Ruby has a trot so jaunty it's impossible to ride through it smoothly... Magic is somewhere between, and I'm still sort of adjusting...  But I rode her the other day (just a short trail ride to check cattle) and I'm getting better. I keep wanting to sit straight up like I'm in a Western Pleasure show, though. :lol:

1dog2cats17rodents: On staying centered... also something I'm working on. It's a problem I've had for awhile, since I busted my hip, and I keep trying to compensate for how lopsided my hips are. Until I reviewed the video, I didn't realize how off-balanced I was. ^^;

Ponyz: That actually helped alot... it makes sense. I guess I never thought of approaching the barrel differently...

Masatisan: I'll keep that in mind. And I think it was shortly after we stopped filming, while we cooled down, I did shorten the stirrups a bit just for expirimental purposes. As for reining around the turn... I had a question. So I basically pull the inside rein down to near my knee, to tip in her nose... how about the outside rein? 

Reining girl: So make it wider going in, and closer on the way out, if I understood that right?



Also, I had a few general questions. 
For reins.... right now I'm using split reins (which probably contributed to my wiggly hands), but I'm planning on getting some new roping reins. I have a pair now, made of braided leather, but they're too short. Is there a particular length that roping reins should be, or is it just prefernce? And is there a particular material that is better than another? All I've ever used before for reins is my braided leather split reins, and I love them, but they're too long and hard to keep track of going around barrels. 

Also, has anyone ever heard of a show requiring the horse to run to the right barrel first? A friend of mine who is in the same horse club mentioned that she thought most of our shows require that, but I can't get a hold of the woman running the shows until the end of the week. Thing is, when I first started practicing with Magic, I found out right away that she prefers the left barrel... she just seems to run better that way. For now, I'm not real concerned with winning first prize or anything, and I mostly show because it gives me an idea of how well she's doing versus other horses, so is it alright to just let her run to the left for now, or should I start getting her used to the right barrel right away?

Thanks for all the help, everyone~


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have never been to a barrel race that designated which barrel you need to run first. Do what works well for your horse. 
I have a normal pair of roping reins. For barrels, I put a knot in either side to make them a shorter gaming length. I like rather short reins for barrels on the horse I am on now. 
Make sure to secure your seat before you worry about running and good luck


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> Ponyz: That actually helped alot... it makes sense. I guess I never thought of approaching the barrel differently..


You are so very welcome!! That is the problem me and jasper had for a long time!!!! If you need anything else, I am here to [try] to help


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I use cotton reins for everything. Swear by them! Soft on your hands, don't get slippery, ever, no oiling, and they are washable :]


----------



## horseluvrbaybay (Jul 1, 2009)

look at the barrel untill you get there, look down at it when u get to it, and look straight at the next one once you get a little more than half way around it


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't have any critique at this point, but I want to give an ENORMOUS round of applause for being so good to your horse and taking it slow! I get so tired of seeing people kicking and yanking every second step. Your horse looks happy, and he seems to be catching on well. Everyone else pretty much covered advice, but I just had to comment how impressed I am with your training routine


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

So I've been practicing for a little bit, and I think we're getting better... I'm still working on taking wider turns, and once in awhile I forget to keep my heels down, but here's another video mix thing we shot awhile ago...






I'm taking her to an open show next week, where I'll run her on barrels, and I figure even if I just trot through them, it'll still be fun. 

(Oh, and don't mind lonely little Dio tied up in the far corner... we were out riding for awhile that day, so I switched between him and Magic a lot. XD)


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

HUGE cudos to you for wanting to do it "right" as opposed to "fast"!!! I see alot of improvement and love all the advise given so far, biggest thing to focus on is taking the barrel wider when approaching. Taking it too wide may add 2 seconds to your time, but knocking it over adds a 10 second penalty! Were your stirups shorter in the second video? I couldn't really tell...but you seem to be relaxing more now and moving with your horse as opposed to bracing her somewhat rough looking trot! LOL good job! One other thing I noticed...she ALWAYS picks up her right lead, even when approaching the left barrel...does she do that on the flat as well? Maybe some canter lead work would help her? 

Anyway, thanks for starting this post! I know I've learned a tonne from the responses and can't wait to see your next update video! Keep up the great work adn I'm sure you and Magic will both do well and have lots of fun!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Lookin good.  

Watch her leads between the barrels. 

I would want shorter stirrups so you can get up over her between the barrels. Right now you are sitting and leaning back quite a bit and still are a bit bouncy. You want to be in a sort of 2 point to free her up between the barrels then sit down when you ask her to rate around the barrel. 

I vaugly remember someone commenting on this before, but I haven't re-read the responses. When turning the barrel, try to avoid bringing your wrist down and back. Instead, give with your outside rein and move up and out with your turning rein. Does that make sense?


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

First I want to agree with everyone who congratulated you for starting slow. 

I cant remember who said it but when you are doing a pattern never ever look down at the barrel. Also dont pull the inside rein down. Sure your horses head may go down but you will also cause the horse to drop his shoulder which is the leading cause to horses falling down. That is also the reason why you shouldnt look down. What you want to do is as you are coming to the barrel look towards the barrel but not down. Right when you start the turn around the barrel look towards the next barrel already. What you should do with your hands/reins is you want your hands forward, up, and over. By putting your hands forward you wont cause your horse to slow down; up will help your horse to stand his shoulder up going around the turn; and over will help your horse turn. For over it depends on your horse how you need to do it. Start by moving your hands to apply neck rein and then pull with the inside rein as needed.

Also your horse will need to know leg cues. Someone mentioned that already so I'll stop my long winded story  Hopefully what I said makes sense.

The main goal is that you have fun. Happy riding.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

KateS said:


> . Right when you start the turn around the barrel look towards the next barrel already.


I think it's possible to look too soon. You want to look where you want to be. Finish your turn before you start worrying about your next turn. As you are rounding the barrel, look where you want to be in your next stride while keeping your eyes up and your body correct. Once you have finished your turn then look to the next barrel.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree with the fact that it is possible to look to soon. But as soon as it is comfortable to look at the next barrel you should. It will help to bring the horse around close to the barrel and help to complete the turn. If you only look a stride ahead it wont be as smooth. But that is just my opinion and I think that this world would suck if everyone agreed with me. Have a great day!!


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW!! Great Improvemet!!!! Your horse turns GREAT! I think if you want and you think your ready, you can start loping the whole pattern =] I adore your horse =] Just make sure you check your leads(It will make it easier for your horse to balance while turning) Good luck at your show! Let us know how you do!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I just got back from Magic's first speed show awhile ago, and I'll admit, I didn't expect to place in anything. However, she surprised me, and actually did better and ran faster out there. I placed in four classes, but not barrels.
Here's my standings:
Barrels 19 yrs & Over didn't place
Open Barrels didn't place
Flag Race 19 yrs & Over third
Plug 19 yrs & Over fourth
Poles 19 yrs & Over fifth
Open Poles fifth
Ground Poles 19 yrs & Over didn't place
I was going to do keyhole, too, but I wasn't sure what it was and couldn't find anyone to ask. XD
My friend shot a video of Magic doing plugs, I think it was, so I'll try to get that up.

Oh, but the funny part was, at the end of the show, a guy approached me about breeding his stud to Magic and maybe buying the colt. He asked a bunch of questions about her pedigree and stuff, but the only thing I know off the top of my head is that Tamu Reyote is her sire and Mr San Peppy is her great-grandfather. I turned down breeding to Magic, but he looked at Tanner (Magic's dam) and said he'd be interested in the same deal with her. I don't know anything about this professional breeding stuff, so it's something I'll have to look into.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Big thing I saw is that you need to pick up the left lead at the gate....that is a big reason she is breaking to a trot at the first. Need to work on that.

If you do a bird's eye view of the barrel pattern after one horse has ran, you will see an X formed in front of each barrel a few strides out. This is where you want her to shift to using her butt. Look at the track in the dirt right between her ears and follow that.....you are still looking forward, but not getting ahead of yourself. 
When you reach that X start preparing for the turn.....give her some room to, small horses can practically run up to a barrel and turn, but the bigger horses need room to keep the momentum going. You need to have your hands on your turning knots when you start in. Drop the outside rein and grab your horn at the X (rate point). Sit deep, but still drive her around the barrel.....keep looking at and follow the tracks between her ears. Once you finish the turn, look up to the next barrel and pick up both reins....with you hand on the knot that will be inside your next turn...push, push, push. When you reach the next X drop the outside rein, sit deep and drive with your butt and keep the tracks lined up right between her ears. Same on all 3 barrels.

So the rate point is about 3 strides from the barrel....you need to work on slow work to get her to shift to her haunches here. It should take you 3 to 4 strides to turn the barrel..... then pick up both reins, get up out of the saddle and send her out of the pocket. Your slow down period is at the beginning of the pocket, then driving around the pocket and sling shoting out of the turn. When you start working on time, remember that it is generally 0.1 th of a second per stride. If you take 5 strides to circle the barrel that is 0.2 th second added to your time, do it on all 3 barrel and that is over 1/2 second and a whole division time slower than it should have been.

Try to find some slow work exercises. They will help you shape her for circling the barrel and still driving forward. It will also keep her from getting soured on just doing clover leaf.
One exercises I do is a box. To start it is walk to corner, stop and half back I drop my inside hip and push the front in around with my outside leg and turning my body. Once we have this down on all corners in both directions, I move up to trot. The goal is to get the inside leg planted and bring the front end around in a smooth move of my body turning. Dropping my inside hip signals her to plant that inside hind leg.
I do roll backs on the fence to to build up the hind end and get the feel down for planting and turning.

Hope this helps!!

And keep having fun with it.


----------

